
Ask HN: Decent *free* Coldfusion IDE or editor - jamesmp98
Since Adobe decided to make a free version of CF but not CF builder.
======
bdw429s
Um, you have it backwards. CF server is not free (ignoring the open engines
like Lucee Server) and CF Builder is nagware. I use the free version all the
time. It just has a little pop-up when you start it and locks down a few of
the features.

~~~
jamesmp98
There are two free versions of CF Server now (albeit limited)

